# Becoming an apprentice in Toronto Canada



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Just recently joined in need of some advice. Ive read the apprentice threads but I'm 28 years old looking to start my journey to become an electrician. Currently working a warehouse job I absolutely hate so I figured getting into the electrical trade may be a great option. I have a bachelors but its complete useless (Psychology).

Ive been applying to a lot of job postings on indeed and to the union but no luck. Its been months of searching. I am in the process of finishing my Physics credit in case my union does accept me. I was wondering if you guys have any tips on getting your foot into the door? My Buddys uncle owns an electrical company and he was interested in hiring me but he never got back to me unfortunately.

I am so fed up with my job knowing its not going to go anywhere but a dead end so I can leave tomorrow if the need arises. Also time is flying by I need to get my career path on the way. Any advice from apprentices in Toronto would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I had several summers of construction labour behind me when applied to my IBEW local. I was accepted immediately after interview and pre-test.

You may have to apply to electrical contractors as a helper/labourer to get started. 

Out in BC here, you could take a 8-9month electrical pre-apprenticeship course at a vocational college to give you some skills. This made you more attractive to employers, and gave you credit for 1st-year schooling. You'll have to check how Ontario runs things... https://www.collegeoftrades.ca


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you tried pounding the pavement ?


Find out when local shops open in your area, and show up 1/2hr before they open (dressed like your ready for work), and ask to speak to the foreman or owner.


Seeing someone in person, and first thing in the morning can mean a lot.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

I also came from working dead beat warehouse jobs to becoming an electrician. You're definitely on the right track, this is a great path to take. Pay and benefits are night and day better. Seriously **** warehouse work... I'm not sure in Canada but in the states the two best ways is to either apply to IBEW union and hope for a shot or apply to IEC which is non-union. IEC is an electrical apprenticeship school you can show up at and fill out an application at any time. You will be put into a database and private companies will start calling you up right and left the very next day. At least that is how it was for me (before covid). Toronto probably has something similar. Good luck man

Edit: Also what emtnut said. This is a fantastic idea, it'll probably work. No one's tried this at my local shop, everyone was hired on through IEC. If they had though, I'm positive they would have been given a shot. This is more impressive and shows more heart imo. It'll probably work for you if you try.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

@JasonCo, in Canada union and non union go to the same school. School is also funded by the government and our license is Nation wide. 
@Electriken01, I would pursue that buddy”s uncle of yours. You need a contractor to hire you in order to be registered as an apprentice. The Toronto union local is busy as well so contact them and find out when their next intake is.

Good luck.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

u2slow said:


> I had several summers of construction labour behind me when applied to my IBEW local. I was accepted immediately after interview and pre-test.
> 
> You may have to apply to electrical contractors as a helper/labourer to get started.
> 
> Out in BC here, you could take a 8-9month electrical pre-apprenticeship course at a vocational college to give you some skills. This made you more attractive to employers, and gave you credit for 1st-year schooling. You'll have to check how Ontario runs things...



Ive been applying on indeed for apprentices position but most of them require 2-5 years experience. They don't seem to hire fresh apprentices. I heard these programs are a waste of time and money as you'll go through schooling anyway through your apprenticeship.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

emtnut said:


> Have you tried pounding the pavement ?
> 
> 
> Find out when local shops open in your area, and show up 1/2hr before they open (dressed like your ready for work), and ask to speak to the foreman or owner.
> ...



I haven't tried this as I have to make it to work myself in the morning but I may be able to since I start later than construction jobs. How would you suggest dressing? I wear just a shirt and pants and safety boots for work already.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

JasonCo said:


> I also came from working dead beat warehouse jobs to becoming an electrician. You're definitely on the right track, this is a great path to take. Pay and benefits are night and day better. Seriously **** warehouse work... I'm not sure in Canada but in the states the two best ways is to either apply to IBEW union and hope for a shot or apply to IEC which is non-union. IEC is an electrical apprenticeship school you can show up at and fill out an application at any time. You will be put into a database and private companies will start calling you up right and left the very next day. At least that is how it was for me (before covid). Toronto probably has something similar. Good luck man
> 
> Edit: Also what emtnut said. This is a fantastic idea, it'll probably work. No one's tried this at my local shop, everyone was hired on through IEC. If they had though, I'm positive they would have been given a shot. This is more impressive and shows more heart imo. It'll probably work for you if you try.




Ive applied to my local union but I'm sure its super competitive. I may start to show up at local shops. There was a contractor down the street from my job I saw is hiring apprentices so I went in and gave my resume but still no call. Im so frustrated I WANT to start becoming an electrician I KNOW this is what I want to do. There is no sense of pride or accomplishment with my work right now


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

eddy current said:


> @JasonCo, in Canada union and non union go to the same school. School is also funded by the government and our license is Nation wide.
> @Electriken01, I would pursue that buddy”s uncle of yours. You need a contractor to hire you in order to be registered as an apprentice. The Toronto union local is busy as well so contact them and find out when their next intake is.
> 
> Good luck.


The uncle is a busy guy. It took numerous calls to get him on the phone as is and when I spoke to him he told me to drop by his office. But the next after I called he never picked up. So its just frustrating. I think I may ask my buddy once again cause this would help so much. He's also my best friend so.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Are some provinces still paying full-pop for apprenticeship school? That ended in BC in the early 2000's. It may be subsidized, but I was one of the first classes paying tuition in 2002. Some IBEW locals run their own school - not sure if it costs the apprentice or not.





Electriken01 said:


> I heard these programs are a waste of time and money as you'll go through schooling anyway through your apprenticeship.



The pre-app program isn't a waste if you get hired sooner at higher pay. And you don't need to go to school until 2nd-year.



Better to approach local employers - in person - as already mentioned. Employers pay those head-hunter guys commission... so they set the bar higher to make it worth it.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

u2slow said:


> Are some provinces still paying full-pop for apprenticeship school? That ended in BC in the early 2000's. It may be subsidized, but I was one of the first classes paying tuition in 2002. Some IBEW locals run their own school - not sure if it costs the apprentice or not.


In Ontario you pay a few hundred (500 to 700) dollars each level. $500 is nowhere near the cost of an 8 week full time program at a college.

There are no IBEW locals running trade school in Ontario. I think only one local in the country does it (BC?)





> The pre-app program isn't a waste if you get hired sooner at higher pay. And you don't need to go to school until 2nd-year.


Not all of them give you exemptions from trade school, that is rare in Ontario. Most of them give you nothing and they cost $10000 and up.

Also the employer does not have to accept the hours from the course so they can still start you as a first year at first year rate.

ETA, but we do have Drug Ford running the province and he keeps saying there is a huge shortage of workers. (just the opposite of what we are seeing in this thread as the actual truth is it is hard to find an apprenticeship) I expect some changes to apprenticeship training in the near future and possibly to the trade. Before CORONA the government was talking about “skill sets” and changing the scope of what an electrical worker must do and what a labourer can do.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Like others have said if your very serious it would be very beneficial to get into a trade school. I’m in PEI and just finished in May. My instructors helped me find a placement and so far so good. PEI has skills training options. With that if you are EI eligible ,they will pay 70% of your school expenses, provide travel expenses and you also get EI benefits while you are in school. It’s an incredible program making it affordable for almost anyone no matter your life situation to return to school. Try the site for your area. 

https://www.tradestrainingbc.ca/FinancialAssistance


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Electriken01 said:


> I haven't tried this as I have to make it to work myself in the morning but I may be able to since I start later than construction jobs. How would you suggest dressing? I wear just a shirt and pants and safety boots for work already.


That's fine. Just be clean, and look presentable (like you're going into a customers house).
Tats not showing if you have them. Hair combed, Shirt tucked in. Beard trimmed if you have one, or fresh shaved .... you get the idea.

Stand up straight, look em in the eye, and be confident !


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

emtnut said:


> That's fine. Just be clean, and look presentable (like you're going into a customers house).
> Tats not showing if you have them. Hair combed, Shirt tucked in. Beard trimmed if you have one, or fresh shaved .... you get the idea.
> 
> Stand up straight, look em in the eye, and be confident !


+1 :thumbsup:

Being dressed for your current job when you call on them should not be an issue. I think most people that you'd want to work for, will understand, and will give you credit for doing something until you find something better.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

eddy current said:


> In Ontario you pay a few hundred (500 to 700) dollars each level. $500 is nowhere near the cost of an 8 week full time program at a college.
> 
> There are no IBEW locals running trade school in Ontario. I think only one local in the country does it (BC?)
> 
> ...


Wow. Eye-opener for sure. 

I thought things were more consistent among the provinces due to the Red Seal. 

IBEW's school in BC... (https://***c.org). EDIT: e j t c . o r g

The pre-apprentice programs were accredited with ITA in BC, so you always got your hours and 1st-year exemption. I also didn't know they were costing *that* much now. Makes Lineman boot-camp look cheap! :surprise: Employers are always free to pay what they want... but the guy with some skills is the more attractive hire.

There is a shortage of skilled workers... but seems nobody (except certain unions) want to invest in creating them.


----------



## Bleddyn (Aug 29, 2018)

u2slow said:


> Wow. Eye-opener for sure.
> 
> I thought things were more consistent among the provinces due to the Red Seal.
> 
> ...


I’m currently a 3rd year apprentice in Ontario.

Of the cohort of guys I went to school with, only two of them had done a college pre-apprenticeship program, the rest of us were ‘direct entry’ types. And so far as they were aware, not many from their pre-apprenticeship course ended up finding work in the trade.

The 1 year program at my college is just under $5K (tuition, materials, etc.)

From the handful of people I’ve met that did a pre-apprenticeship, none were exempt from school. And on average were credited a couple of hundred hours.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ive spoken to some people I know who are electricians they've all said not to bother with these programs. Just try to get in as a labourer or apprentice. 

I will give my buddy a shout and see if he can talk to his uncle again. Even if my pay increases as little as $2 per year I will take it that's how desperate I am. Ill also keep applying in person and online. And hope for the best. Its just depressing I want to start doing meaningful work.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Electriken01 said:


> My dad is my supervisor so it is not THAT bad but its already mentally taking a toll on me after 1.5 years. Everyday I'm pissed off at the pay I'm getting and its just affecting my performance. I work hard don't get me wrong but then the notion of "What for?" comes to mine. Am I going to. be promoted ? Even so for how much $1 more? Is it worth it no.
> 
> Ive applied to my local union but I'm sure its super competitive. I may start to show up at local shops. There was a contractor down the street from my job I saw is hiring apprentices so I went in and gave my resume but still no call. Im so frustrated I WANT to start becoming an electrician I KNOW this is what I want to do. There is no sense of pride or accomplishment with my work right now


I feel your frustration. Yeah $1 raise or even $2,3,4,5,10... It doesn't matter. Warehouse wages can't compete with electrical wages. It's just the reality we live in. Someone working in a warehouse for 30+ years won't make as much as someone in the electrical trade after 3-4 years. 

Anyways, don't hold back on trying to go non-union if you have to. It's an amazing option. It's what I did, and turned out to be the right decision for me personally. Both have their benefits. If you do go non-union. Ask about benefits. Try to get into a shop that matches 401k, and is fair to their employees. They should be paying OT wages for weekend work and emergency calls at the very least. Try and stay away from any place that won't offer at least that. It's the only bone I have to pick with the shop I work for now. The opportunities they are giving me are invaluable so it is why I choose to stay. 

Be patient though. Take this time to start saving money from the warehouse work so you can start buying some basic tools you'll need right from day 1 in the trade.

-Small tool pouch. This is the one I use, highly recommend it. 
https://www.amazon.com/Southwire-To...639991&sprefix=southwire+tool+,aps,208&sr=8-2
-linesman pliers. This always depends on the person. Buy one, use it for awhile. Everyone is going to have their preference on which is the best. 
-Flat head screwdriver. Philips head screwdriver. Just buy the set of everything... 
https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-...00640691&sprefix=klein+screwdr,aps,206&sr=8-8
-*****. 
https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-...dchild=1&keywords=*****&qid=1600640877&sr=8-2
-wire strippers. This is the one I use. Don't you dare buy another type. This is the only one that is insulated up to your thumb. These are the best strippers on the market, anyone that says otherwise is wrong. 
https://www.amazon.com/Ideal-Indust...ds=ideal+wire+strippers&qid=1600640209&sr=8-5

-multi nut driver. Also this. Klein and Southwire make another version but this is the best one imo. It's much lighter than the other ones and has a better design/easier to use. 
https://www.amazon.com/Irwin-Tools-...ywords=multi+nut+driver&qid=1600640295&sr=8-4
-measuring tape. Get any measuring tape with a magnet at the end of it. The magnet comes in handy sometimes. You will thank me later.

Start with this. Tools aren't cheap but if you treat them well it's a 1 time purchase. Eventually you'll be buying more or your company will provide you with more but these are personal tools you should just have no matter what.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

@Electriken01 when I started I left a retail job that actually paid more than the first year rate, I took a pay cut to start. The difference was I was pretty much at the maximum in the retail position with no future where the apprenticeship was just the beginning of a great career. After a year I was making the same as I was in the retail position and it of course it just went up from there.


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

JasonCo said:


> I feel your frustration. Yeah $1 raise or even $2,3,4,5,10... It doesn't matter. Warehouse wages can't compete with electrical wages. It's just the reality we live in. Someone working in a warehouse for 30+ years won't make as much as someone in the electrical trade after 3-4 years.
> 
> Anyways, don't hold back on trying to go non-union if you have to. It's an amazing option. It's what I did, and turned out to be the right decision for me personally. Both have their benefits. If you do go non-union. Ask about benefits. Try to get into a shop that matches 401k, and is fair to their employees. They should be paying OT wages for weekend work and emergency calls at the very least. Try and stay away from any place that won't offer at least that. It's the only bone I have to pick with the shop I work for now. The opportunities they are giving me are invaluable so it is why I choose to stay.
> 
> ...



Was planning on quoting soon but I think I need to stick this out while I find an apprenticeship position and save like you said. Thanks for the links will definitely grab these when I start!


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

eddy current said:


> @Electriken01 when I started I left a retail job that actually paid more than the first year rate, I took a pay cut to start. The difference was I was pretty much at the maximum in the retail position with no future where the apprenticeship was just the beginning of a great career. After a year I was making the same as I was in the retail position and it of course it just went up from there.


Oh man I would take a half pay cut right now if it meant getting hired as an apprentice tomorrow if I could. Thats how bad I want to become an electrician. At least I know in a few years it will pay off and the money will be good.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Part of the beauty of going under the skills program is before you get hired your employer can apply for wage subsidy. They can get reimbursed 50% of your salary the first year and if they’re at all honourable they will pass much of their savings onto your pay stub. You can get paid a second years wages in many cases right out of school.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sure it is tough living in Toronto on apprenticeship wages... I think it is tough living in Toronto on Journeyman wages for those that do. While there is some geographic accommodation for wages in Toronto vice wages in more rural areas, I am sure it is not enough to make up for the cost of living in the city.

Cheers
John


----------



## Electriken01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Navyguy said:


> I am sure it is tough living in Toronto on apprenticeship wages... I think it is tough living in Toronto on Journeyman wages for those that do. While there is some geographic accommodation for wages in Toronto vice wages in more rural areas, I am sure it is not enough to make up for the cost of living in the city.
> 
> Cheers
> John


I know some jmans making pretty good wage. Not sure if it’s less in rural areas but regardless it’s better than where I’m at right now.

On this note I was very close to hand in my 2 week resignation notice today but I figured with The pandemic right now it may be best I suck it up for a bit longer. I don’t understand how it’s hard finding work as an apprentice they’re supposed to be in high demand.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The truth is nobody wants apprentices, they want / need journeymen... catch 22 situation.

Cheers
John


----------

